# Drivers that don't turn on their AC during summer...



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.

I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"

that's unfortunate but please keep in mind that:

*1.* Turning on the A/C during the hot summer = *happy passengers = higher tips & 5 stars potentials
2.* Not turning on the A/C during the hot summer = *unhappy passengers = less tips & low ratings + risk of 'health/safety' reports
3.* According to the Federal Environmental Protection Agency (EPA),* running the AC does increase fuel consumption but it's more energy efficient than driving with the windows open at highway speeds*. The open windows increase the car's aerodynamic drag, and that makes the engine work harder, resulting in higher fuel consumption than having the AC running.
*4. any cost of using A/C *(if your not using it, you probably don't understand how little fuel it uses in any car made within the last decade) *will almost certainly be recouped and surpassed by the increased tip potentials because of the A/C running.

So, please, turn on the A/C, everyone wins, thank you.
*
-Pool/Line Passenger


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Make them paxholes sweat n suffer


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


We don't get many of those here in Houston. Lol.

What's it like up there now? It's hitting around 95 here now.

Are you really a pooh pax? And you dare to come here and complain?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> * it's more energy efficient than driving with the windows open at highway speeds*.


Mythbusters had an episode about this very subject. http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/ac-vs-open-windows/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


What the hell do you know?
You're just an average person.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

AC....no no no no AC for you.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

In a month or two we will likely be hitting 105°F several times and will have many weeks of 95°F - 100°F ... that AC will be ON - not for my pax but for ME ...


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

less than 10 miles on x no soup for you sweat it out 90% chance you not tipping even if you say you are, put the $5 cash in my hand right when you get in cuz when i swipe right & its not airport no ac/heat for you

1 star me idgaf be a sweaty smelly funky mess like you walked you 1 starred & unmatched anyway

should of replied to my pretext so i could cancel & you get a driver 10+ minutes later who wants your funky $2 & i should of known since you didn't reply to cancel so self punish myself for the funky 5-10 minite ride

now gtfo & lose least .5 in your rating & wait longer for your 1965-1985 subsidized private driver next time cuz we never sharing oxygen again


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Funny, I blast the A/C when it's hot (for myself, not for pax) yet pax are still cheap as hell, as they always are.

People get in the car "OMG it feels so good in here!!" but they're still cheap ****s.

I get the 5 stars, whoop-dee-do. Show me the money!


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Make them paxholes sweat n suffer


let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> We don't get many of those here in Houston. Lol.
> 
> What's it like up there now? It's hitting around 95 here now.
> 
> Are you really a pooh pax? And you dare to come here and complain?


Seasonal weather, summer = hot.

What's wrong with pool/line passengers? It's better utilizing unused resources (car seats), which is better for the environment. Driver pay structure is a separate issue that needs to be taken up with Uber/Lyft, not passengers.



Grahamcracker said:


> Mythbusters had an episode about this very subject. http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/mythbusters-database/ac-vs-open-windows/


Their methodology is flawed. Not using the same SUV(even identical models have variances), "cranked up the AC" beyond room temperature, not at highway speed as EPA indicated, did not account for traffic and variances in speed.Even with these flaws, 24 kilometers more with 5 gallons of gas (each gallons can take you more than 48KM) is not significant at all for the suffering. *At worse* it is a 10% loss on gas.



Cableguynoe said:


> What the hell do you know?
> You're just an average person.


On a balance of probability, so are you. 


NUBER-LE said:


> AC....no no no no AC for you.


Why?



IERide said:


> In a month or two we will likely be hitting 105°F several times and will have many weeks of 95°F - 100°F ... that AC will be ON - not for my pax but for ME ...


Why not for both you AND passenger? Why do you view passenger that you met the first time as the enemy?



homelesslawnmowers said:


> less than 10 miles on x no soup for you sweat it out 90% chance you not tipping even if you say you are, put the $5 cash in my hand right when you get in cuz when i swipe right & its not airport no ac/heat for you
> 
> 1 star me idgaf be a sweaty smelly funky mess like you walked you 1 starred & unmatched anyway
> 
> ...


I think rideshare may not be the right fit for you if you are holding on to that much hate and negativity. Why drive if you hate passengers/people? 
let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.

Half a L of gas = approx 100km of driving distance. You can't possibly think on average, you won't make more in increased tips because of that AC than a half L of gas over a 100km driving distance.



Julescase said:


> Funny, I blast the A/C when it's hot (for myself, not for pax) yet pax are still cheap as hell, as they always are.
> 
> People get in the car "OMG it feels so good in here!!" but they're still cheap &%[email protected]!*s.
> 
> I get the 5 stars, whoop-dee-do. Show me the money!


Some people always tip, some people never tip, and some will tip only for amenities (like water/air conditioning, while others will tip more if such amenities are provided. In business, you can't get hang up with singular rides, but have to deal with the average. Treat the bad ones as the cost of doing business.

Half a L of gas = approx 100km of driving distance. You can't possibly think on average, you won't make more in increased tips because of that AC than a half L of gas over a 100km driving distance.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.
> 
> Seasonal weather, summer = hot.
> 
> ...


opted out of illegal pool but yes pax going less than 10 miles on x are tbe enemy they not customers they theives less than 10% tip nothing you do will make them tip, they know exactly what they are doing, they poor & cant afford something a 16 year old can hustle up with 3 months of work, or never pay their debts because they dirtbags hence the bad credit, or they cheapskates exploiting the system

people going 30+ miles tip at about 40% same with xl, select, black tiers because they've owned something in life, understand true costs & appreciate the service

my average tip is $10 & thats on 30 mile rides, these short trip short bus entitled folks always asking for stuff extra like water, aux, ac, can i eat, have a drink, puffing fruity vape crap on 5 minute rides

i avoid most now but still get em 10% of the time

1star service for 1 star prices period dont like it walk, bike, bis, skateboard, scooter, why you dont have any friends or family that needs money to give 10-15$ to? oh thats right you a cheap no paying back dirtbag who cant afford a car & thats too much


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> opted out of illegal pool but yes pax going less than 10 miles on x are tbe enemy they not customers they theives less than 10% tip nothing you do will make them tip, they know exactly what they are doing, they poor & cant afford something a 16 year old can hustle up with 3 months of work, or never pay their debts because they dirtbags hence the bad credit, or they cheapskates exploiting the system
> 
> people going 30+ miles tip at about 40% same with xl, select, black tiers because they've owned something in life, understand true costs & appreciate the service
> 
> ...


Illegal pool.... Thieves.... What?  Qu'est-ce que c'est?

So anything less than 10miles (16km) are not customers and are thieves and illegal. Can you enlighten me? You rather the number of rides be reduced by 90%+ , so the countless drivers can fight over the remaining 10%? Also, why is the line at 10miles? Also, i don't think you can reach any of those conclusions from a singular ride...

I'm sorry you are unhappy about the rate of pay but ultimately the supply and demand of the market determines the value of the service... and with the extensive data Uber and Lyft have, i'm sure they are close (if not already) understand what the market will accept and thus selected the prices that the market is willing to bear for maximum profit. If Uber & Lyft can increase their prices, they would, as would any for profit entity. They won't because doing so is a bad business move since their prices weren't at equilibrium with supply and demand to maximize profit.

Even water, vital to life, at high supply is worth... not very much. Whereas, a limited supply like diamonds can be worth a lot, even though its practical use is limited. This is why taxis could make boatloads, but in the current market, your service is worth not very much, and your pay reflects that.

If you are unhappy, demand more from Uber/Lyft. If they say no because the market rejects, you simply quit. Don't put the hate on passengers who is not involved in your compensation structure.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Illegal pool.... Thieves.... What?  Qu'est-ce que c'est?
> 
> So anything less than 10miles (16km) are not customers and are thieves and illegal. Can you enlighten me? You rather the number of rides be reduced by 90%+? Also, why is the line at 10miles? Also, i don't think you can reach any of those conclusions from a singular ride...
> 
> ...


under 10 miles is coerced unpaid labor i.e you are a thief and uber is technically commiting slavery

pool violates every states distracted driving laws & the rates are also technically slavery i.e. fits the definition i.e. coerced unpaid labor they use to let drivers opt out who knew the law & threatened them with it, the new mopes not so much

need a dictionary

not unhappy at all for the 90% of my screened blank contracts that pay me $40-74 profit after gas per hour since im a 1%er going on 3 years while 96% fail

chauffers & private drivers arent human rights or as vital as figgen water minimum wage IS least in this country people died for those rights

kapeesh


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm definitely running my AC. I don't want to clean human body sweat stains out of my cloth seats, and I definitely don't want to smell somebody's sweaty pits.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

AveragePerson said:


> let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.
> 
> Seasonal weather, summer = hot.
> 
> ...


"Summer=hot."?

What does that mean? I grew up in England. In '76 we had a drought. Headlines said "Heat blaze hits Britain. 85 degrees!" (Was not metric then). Average high in July was 69.

85 here in summer is a nice cool day.

So I don't know what "hot" means to you. What is the high and low right now?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> What's wrong with pool/line passengers? It's better utilizing unused resources (car seats), which is better for the environment. Driver pay structure is a separate issue that needs to be taken up with Uber/Lyft, not


What's wrong with pool..... besides the pay? I'm a small female, not a large male bar bouncer, and in separate pool rides I've done I've had to deal with;

A Black Lives Matter protestor in the front seat, and a Make America Great Again Pro-Trump in the back seat.

A drunk girl and 2 males who tried to rape her.

An angry drunk Frat-Bro and a senior citizen.

And in general I have discovered that alcohol and strangers don't mix well in a 4' X 6' box. ( Prius)


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> under 10 miles is coerced unpaid labor i.e you are a thief and uber is technically commiting slavery
> 
> pool violates every states distracted driving laws & the rates are also technically slavery i.e. fits the definition i.e. coerced unpaid labor
> 
> ...


Coerced and unpaid labor for less than 10 miles but...

1. You are not being forced to provide this service at gunpoint
2. you are being paid for driving?

am i missing something? Do uber only pay you when the ride is more than 10 miles?

Pool is not considered a distraction. Those are texting, or eating while driving.

Also, lets not make light of slavery ok? Unless you are the property of Uber/Lyft and is forced to work for them.

Also i do not believe the passengers steal your car/property when you give them a ride, which would make them a thief...



http://imgur.com/MI0GJ99


Trust me... you sound unhappy...


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Coerced and unpaid labor for less than 10 miles but...
> 
> 1. You are not being forced to provide this service at gunpoint
> 2. you are being paid for driving?
> ...


coerced unpaid labor fits the definition of slavery its not all force, whips & chains feel free to look it up & technically anything a penny less than legal minimum wage is modern day SLAVERY

you CANNOT touch play be looking at your phone while operating a motor vehicle not for 1 second or 5, the pings are dangerous since now they don't even pop up address just confusing slow moe zoom in of earth to try & trick / confuse / entice drivers PERIOD, it knocks gps off screen & is a DISTRACTION, explain to the police while they writing a ticket if they catch you accepting a ping while driving tell em you weren't texting you were just touching looking at your phone for a second to accept a ride & good luck with that in court, hopefully you don't kill yourself, pax, or innocents on the street hustlin for 2 more tacos...

express pool is also illegal you cant stop on streets, intersections, curbs, slow flow of traffic for pick ups, police will also write you a ticket if caught, again hope you don't get rear ended or your pax gets run over for those 2 tacos...

no one is making light of it accept uber & the mopes that accept & scab for it

people DIED so labor wouldn't get exploited like this

only children try to decipher tone from text that's why emoticons were invented im not unhappy Im quite fine just posting facts

if you happy with something pre teens in the 1980s got for delivering trash to the curb or what servers get for delivering a bottle/plate 50 feet for risking your life in a top 5 most dangerous job...do you, your choice right no force, i pass 90% of those rides off to the 96% who fail ef em they won't be here next year because its designed for the cockroaches to fail, they are part of the problem not solution $2 afte gas & costs in 2018 foh with that look in the mirror thats pathetic


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "Summer=hot."?
> 
> What does that mean? I grew up in England. In '76 we had a drought. Headlines said "Heat blaze hits Britain. 85 degrees!" (Was not metric then). Average high in July was 69.
> 
> ...


20 to 25 degrees Celsius ( 68f to 77f) range is room temperature. Anything above that can be considered "hot" as it exceeds the comfort zone of the human body. of course, the higher the temperature the greater the discomfort.



Lissetti said:


> I'm definitely running my AC. I don't want to clean human body sweat stains out of my cloth seats, and I definitely don't want to smell somebody's sweaty pits.


That's good and should be encouraged.



Lissetti said:


> What's wrong with pool..... besides the pay? I'm a small female, not a large male bar bouncer, and in separate pool rides I've done I've had to deal with;
> 
> A Black Lives Matter protestor in the front seat, and a Make America Great Again Pro-Trump in the back seat.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying but the service itself is not at fault in those circumstances, its the people involved. Can the service do better? Absolutely. But the problem does not inherently lie with the service... Let me show you why.

If someone uses a hammer as a weapon to harm someone, do we blame the hammer for being vicious and harmful or do we blame the individual(s) for incorrectly using the tool for its intended purpose? Should we punish all tradespeople or hammer users by placing restrictions and penalty on using a hammer?

The service (pool), itself is forward thinking and is not problematic inherently. It's the people that are not using it correctly that is the problem, not the service itself.

Until Uber/Lyft can come up with better solutions, those incidents needs to be reported and taken care of, not punish all pool riders. You can also not drive pool during drunk hours to minimize these events.

The pay structure is a separate issue to the soundness of pool/line as a product/service.



homelesslawnmowers said:


> coerced unpaid labor fits the definition of slavery its not all force, whips & chains feel free to look it up & technically anything a penny less than legal minimum wage is modern day SLAVERY
> 
> you CANNOT touch play be looking at your phone while operating a motor vehicle not for 1 second or 5, the pings are dangerous since now they don't even pop up address just confusing slow moe zoom in of earth to try & trick / confuse / entice drivers PERIOD, it knocks gps off screen & is a DISTRACTION, explain to the police while they writing a ticket if they catch you accepting a ping while driving tell em you weren't texting you were just touching looking at your phone for a second to accept a ride & good luck with that in court
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in subject matters pertaining to law. From my understanding (admittedly, not much in this area), pings are not considered illegal/distractions in all the jurisdictions i know of. If i'm mistaken or if it is under your jurisdictions, I would be very thankful if you can cite the bylaw section of your jurisdiction or the source, so I can learn something new.

Correct me if i'm mistaken, but passengers do not decide how their fare is split among you and Uber/Lyft. If hypothetically speaking, drivers gets 85% of the fare, will you still feel the same? Keep in mind that passengers pay minimum fee of $5+ just for you to take them across 1 street (1min driving). Will you be unhappy about that (essentially drivers pay will 2x approx) ? If the answer is no and that you/drivers are ok with this arrangement, then the problem lies with the distribution of passenger fare, and not with how much passengers are currently paying.

So why be anger and take it out on passengers rather than Uber/Lyft?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

IERide said:


> In a month or two we will likely be hitting 105°F several times and will have many weeks of 95°F - 100°F ... that AC will be ON - not for my pax but for ME ...


Really, I don't want strangers sweating all over my car


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

KellyC said:


> Really, I don't want *strangers* sweating all over my car


Do you want/enjoy the sweat of people you know all over your car?  If no, why even put strangers in that sentence?


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> 20 to 25 degrees Celsius ( 68f to 77f) range is room temperature. Anything above that can be considered "hot" as it exceeds the comfort zone of the human body. of course, the higher the temperature the greater the discomfort.
> 
> That's good and should be encouraged.
> 
> ...


pax know what the ef they doing miss me with the bs

you not putting cash in my hand when you get in you a theif i do take it on on pax & uber, 10% acceptance rate, 20% cancel rate, 1 star all rides less than 10 miles request unmatch, play ghost car most of the day, degrade the rider experience by givibg 1 star service on rides im not paid for, post online facts about this evil scamming Ponzi scam / human trafficking apps, & many other things

its 2018 in the earky 90s youd give friends family $5-$10 gas $ foh with that bs

they not my friends walk across the street you wasting my time for a real ride

you get what you pay for im not a effing hammer im a human you treat me like trash & try to exploit a subsidized ride & cant or won't tip you a piece of trash to me too PERIOD

never took 1 pool ride because im a man & stand for something was opted out 1st day 20+ emails later after threatening media & legal contact with actual state codes & regulations, yall like battered women, get hit once & stay you must like that shat i don't respect you, but thanks for taking my scraps, prob wont see ya next year lol 96%er


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Do you want/enjoy the sweat of people you know all over your car?  If no, why even put strangers in that sentence?


Honestly no, but my main point was I don't want people sweating all over my car.

Obviously, your mileage varies on this, and that's fine. Different strokes and all.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

homelesslawnmowers said:


> pax know what the ef they doing miss me with the bs
> 
> you not putting cash in my hand when you get in you a theif i do take it on on pax & uber, 10% acceptance rate, 20% cancel rate, 1 star all rides less than 10 miles request unmatch, play ghost car most of the day, degrade the rider experience by givibg 1 star service on rides im not paid for, post online facts about this evil scamming Ponzi scam / human trafficking apps, & many other things
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon, you can't possibly convince any reasonable person that you don't sound unhappy with this gig based on the things you wrote... >.>

I'm sorry but things, including market change over time. It cost $4,000 per GB of storage in 1990s, whereas it cost $0.02 for that same GB of storage in 2018. Your service was worth more, and now its not. That does not make passenger thieves... You accept Uber/Lyft's rate of pay/pay structure, you can reject rides you don't like, but why be angry or punish passengers that does not control how you are being compensated directly? if you get 85% of what riders pay, period, would you be happy with pool/short rides? If the answer is yes, then the problem does not lie with the passengers or the service but how the fare is being split. And thats a problem you take up with Uber/Lyft, not the passenger. Do you not agree?

If you think Uber makes you a slave and passengers steal from you, why drive for them (and be happy while doing it)? If you can escape, why go back to being a slave and getting stolen from? I do not understand.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Oh c'mon, you can't possibly convince any reasonable person that you don't sound unhappy with this gig based on the things you wrote... >.>
> 
> I'm sorry but things, including market change over time. It cost $4,000 per GB of storage in 1990s, whereas it cost $0.02 for that same GB of storage in 2018. Your service was worth more, and now its not. That does not make passenger thieves... You accept Uber/Lyft's rate of pay/pay structure, you can reject rides you don't like, but why be angry or punish passengers that does not control how you are being compensated directly? if you get 85% of what riders pay, period, would you be happy with pool/short rides? If the answer is yes, then the problem does not lie with the passengers or the service but how the fare is being split. And thats a problem you take up with Uber/Lyft, not the passenger. Do you not agree?
> 
> If you think Uber makes you a slave and passengers steal from you, why drive for them (and be happy while doing it)? If you can escape, why go back to being a slave and getting stolen from? I do not understand.


do not try to decphier tone from text

im happy with the rides that pay me & of course unhappy at the pax & uber when they rob me on 10% of my trips lmao if i didn't screen it would be 90% of my trips & I would of failed along time ago

geez i succeed at something 99% of drivers cant do last 3+ years, make 800-1000 a week after gas on 2-3 hours of actual driving a day

when they do fire me, i have another account lined up & will be giving a cut for my easy $40-$74 an hour rides

i use uber like they use me but im not dumb enough to not know what it is, instead of thousands of positive experiences its thousands of 1star ones, thats on them i dont get mad i get even steal $1 from me its gonna cost ya $100 in the long run & you wont even know it

im the type that carries nails, those guys that pull into the toll office where no one else drives must spend thousands a year on tires lmao & I use smart tint & dont pay em anyway

i wake up early without alarm turn app on from my bed get rides from my bed get $40-$74 an hour from my bed, watch squawk box get another ride from my bed, get another $40-$74 an hour go back to my bed, watch first take get another $40-$74 from my bed then i wake & bake, used to just wake & bake for squawk box but im no dummy not turning down no easy close to 50K a year, i didnt join uber cuz of fake ads or desperate, relocated figured get paid learn city find best place to move, picked my beds location for best uber ride lmao while the cockroaches commute here from the slums to take my scraps

ill ride the ponzi till it crashes or is bailed out bought out for pennies on the dollar i knew what it was 7 rides in, in 2015 when they paid me $2.40 for a minimum fare i was like wtf? lmao

like i said do you no point leading horses to water that dont want to drink pax dont respect you, uber doesn't respect you, i don't respect you , & you don't respect you, the only one that should matter is the you one, go get your 2 tacos or exploit a drop out doing pool

if im not getting least $10 its ef you & everything you stand for im a grown man in 2018 not a child in the 1980s 70s & some of yall driving for 1960s rates

dont even need to be speaking out for the mopes but its just so disgusting & evil, would be nice to just drive when you feel like it without the games & having to avoid 90% of the fraudulent blank contract uber send to try & coerce free unpaid labor...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> *At worse* it is a 10% loss on gas.


Hmmm... sounds like an appropriate tip amount if said driver were to have a/c on and windows up


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> Make them paxholes sweat n suffer


For some of them, that would be tempting. Problem is that Uber requires a working A.C. in the cars, and the pax that deserve to be broiled are also the most likely to complain about it. And if they do, Uber will suspend you until you show proof it was repaired.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> 20 to 25 degrees Celsius ( 68f to 77f) range is room temperature. Anything above that can be considered "hot" as it exceeds the comfort zone of the human body. of course, the higher the temperature the greater the discomfort.
> 
> That's good and should be encouraged.
> 
> ...


These incidents happen at all times of the day. I'm a college student. I don't even work full time and I encounter this stuff often. I don't go to ratchet parts of town either. Most of this behavior comes from "Brogrammers." This is high tech town, Seattle. ( Amazon, Google, Facebook, Expedia, Nintendo and Microsoft.)

These Brogrammers work hard all day and party hard when they're off.

You know what they say to me? It's an old joke now, I've heard it a million times now.

"What's the nation's number dating app?"

"Ummm.....Tinder?"

"Noooo!" ( Wink......wink!)

"Bumble? .....POF...... eHarmony?"

"NOPE!.........UBERPOOL!!!"



Anyways what I'm saying is these are our cars. Not Lyfts, not Uber's. We are independent contractors, not paid employees. If Uber/Lyft wants to force a platform upon us, that we cannot opt out of, it should be something they enforce while driving their cars as employees on their payroll.

Some drivers love pool and drive it often. Great! Not saying get rid of the platform. If those drivers want to take on the greater risks, the increased wear and tear on their vehicles, fine, that's their choice. For the rest of us who despise the platform, give us an opt out button. Otherwise these companies are creating a miserable pool experience for all involved since the driver most likely will be in a foul mood being forced to accept a job duty he doesn't want to do.

You hire a contractor to remodel your kitchen. Then you ask him to install a new septic tank for you. He says, "Nope! Not doing it! I'll be happy to do your kitchen, but you need to get someone else to install your septic tank." That licensed contractor has the right to say that. We have business licenses too, and that gives us the right to not accept every job thrown our way. We are by no means paid employees of these companies. We are not Metro Transit/ City transit drivers.

This is our lemonade stand!


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


I don't drive on high way, so no ac to the cheap uber costumers,, take a taxi or a limo I don't need your 5 stars because I'm already giving you 1 star, and I don't need your pricous 1 dollar tip , you don't deserve to live anyways


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Curious. In Boston, when we FINALLY get beautiful days in the high 70s low, 80s (seems like its a one week period in late June, then right to hot and humid these days) I always drive with my windows down. After 8-9 months of driving around with windows up breathing recycled air, I relish fresh air pouring into the car. But when I look around, it seems like most people prefer the recycled air at all time and will still drive with the windows closed tight, even on beautiful days.

Same thing when we drive to Florida in the winter. The windows usually go down not long after we drive through Savannah. But we notice 90% of people drive with windows up.

So those of you who have said you don't turn the AC on for Pax, does this mean you are the 10% of people who (like me) actually like to drive with windows down or do you just do it to punish pax?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Down here we have a lot of carribean, central and south Americans who are used to not having ac all year around driving U/L. Its great since I roll up with ac on it makes it look like I am doing something special lol


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.
> 
> Seasonal weather, summer = hot.
> 
> ...


Actually I get 50-60 mpg on average so I'm not concerned at all about the issue of using more gas when the A/C is blasting. I like my car frosty and have been asked more often to turn the A/C _down_, not up.

The problem is that most pax are cheap as **** and it doesn't matter if the A/C is on high, or you offer pax caviar, Perrier, GD oysters on the half shell, or Grey-freakin' Poupon: 98% of pax don't appreciate ANYTHING a driver does when they go above and beyond. Pax do, however, notice (and OF COURSE tend to report) when a driver misses an exit, looks at them in the rear view mirror (God forbid! Wouldn't want the driver to be aware of his surroundings!) or makes them "uncomfortable" by asking a pax "How are you today?" upon entering their vehicle. 

Funny how the snowflakes have such selective memories and tend to recall only what benefits them financially, when _they_ feel it's important.
They were offered the world, and then some? Whatevs. Their driver looked at Ms. Snowflakey the wrong way? OFF WITH HIS HEAD!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yeah i think you have to turn the AC on when its above 70 degrees out. . you will not get tips at all if pax are uncomfortable and the driver is sweaty and smelly.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


From my EXP, i can see a big Diff when running car with the AC oN AS COMPARED TO AC OFF, & SINCE when do you believe what your Gov tells you,I remember some guy telling us we'd be treated as liberators in Iraq, after we bumped off Saddam, well here we are 15 yrs later, & I'm still waiting,JMO



Julescase said:


> Actually I get 50-60 mpg on average so I'm not concerned at all about the issue of using more gas when the A/C is blasting. I like my car frosty and have been asked more often to turn the A/C _down_, not up.
> 
> The problem is that most pax are cheap as &%[email protected]!* and it doesn't matter if the A/C is on high, or you offer pax caviar, Perrier, GD oysters on the half shell, or Grey-freakin' Poupon: 98% of pax don't appreciate ANYTHING a driver does when they go above and beyond. Pax do, however, notice (and OF COURSE tend to report) when a driver misses an exit, looks at them in the rear view mirror (God forbid! Wouldn't want the driver to be aware of his surroundings!) or makes them "uncomfortable" by asking a pax "How are you today?" upon entering their vehicle.
> 
> ...


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Make them paxholes sweat n suffer


Isn't the driver in the car too?? So the driver would be suffering as well no?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> Curious. In Boston, when we FINALLY get beautiful days in the high 70s low, 80s (seems like its a one week period in late June, then right to hot and humid these days) I always drive with my windows down. After 8-9 months of driving around with windows up breathing recycled air, I relish fresh air pouring into the car. But when I look around, it seems like most people prefer the recycled air at all time and will still drive with the windows closed tight, even on beautiful days.
> 
> Same thing when we drive to Florida in the winter. The windows usually go down not long after we drive through Savannah. But we notice 90% of people drive with windows up.
> 
> So those of you who have said you don't turn the AC on for Pax, does this mean you are the 10% of people who (like me) actually like to drive with windows down or do you just do it to punish pax?


Yesssssssssssssssssssssss, air that bad boy out, JMO



CJfrom619 said:


> Isn't the driver in the car too?? So the driver would be suffering as well no?


Just remember Uber drivers Always suffer, JMO


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssss, air that bad boy out, JMO
> 
> Just remember Uber drivers Always suffer, JMO


Maybe in Wisconsin my guy but not here in San Diego. Life is good.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Ac is a must in south florida...you can't be driving without ac come on that's cruelty


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Funny, I blast the A/C when it's hot (for myself, not for pax) yet pax are still cheap as hell, as they always are.
> 
> People get in the car "OMG it feels so good in here!!" but they're still cheap &%[email protected]!*s.
> 
> I get the 5 stars, whoop-dee-do. Show me the money!


Yeah, those flashes really suck huh?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

94 degrees here today and a pax asked me not to run the air conditioning. She thought she was coming down with a summer cold. I relented that one time and toughed it out with the windows down only for the miserable 17 minute trip. 1 extra stop along the way. She thanked me afterwards and promised to tip me later. No tip of course. Never again.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> 94 degrees here today and a pax asked me not to run the air conditioning. She thought she was coming down with a summer cold. I relented that one time and toughed it out with the windows down only for the miserable 17 minute trip. 1 extra stop along the way. She thanked me afterwards and promised to tip me later. No tip of course. Never again.


I would never do that for a passenger..I might run it on low but 94 degrees! No chance.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We don't get many of those here in Houston. Lol.
> 
> What's it like up there now? It's hitting around 95 here now.
> 
> Are you really a pooh pax? And you dare to come here and complain?


Why are you so butt brained? Like a child refer to the pax as pooh pax. Some growing up is needed.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

I had my a/c on the other night.... I got flagged for comfort???? (First time ever) 99% love it..... and I get one that apparently didn't.... WTF!?!  I just love it when a rider has an issue with something and doesn't say anything until you check your rating!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have controls in the back they can choose whatever and I get complaints about ac lol


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


Yes . I agree the customer should be comfortable in the car but here is where you are argument has flaws .
1. Very few customers tip
2. I don't care about stars as I am not in kindergarten .


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

F that

You ain’t gettin shi unless I feel like it AND if you don’t like it get out ya bish

Now if you wanna give me some %%%%y or mou%% lets go!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I run my A/C all the time, helps circulate the air and keeps everyone comfy.

That said, maybe one should focus more on the REAL issue with Rideshare~

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-arrest-the-driver/?utm_term=.05d7be061899

*Police find an Uber passenger fatally shot in a crashed car - and arrest the driver*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I assume the dead guy is Korean kinda caught me off guard lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> -Pool/Line Passenger


I was with you until i saw this....

I'm all in favor of pool and line riders having a miserable experience.


----------



## UberPressident (May 8, 2018)

no AC and hot - drivers smell bad
all pax give them 1 star
bad driver
obey UberPressident


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If I don't like a pax I blast the A/C ice cold and I mean really cold, they can't really complain because this is Florida and if they do I just explain that the previous pax had a bad body Oder, that usually shuts them up.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

teh744 said:


> I had my a/c on the other night.... I got flagged for comfort???? (First time ever) 99% love it..... and I get one that apparently didn't.... WTF!?!  I just love it when a rider has an issue with something and doesn't say anything until you check your rating!


Why do you allow rare negative outliers to define your experience and mood? It's your first time ever, 1 time out of how many? Just ignore those and continue to provide good service, other passengers will appreciate it.

Also as a side note, most passengers will not tell you because they don't want a potential confrontation since they don't know how you will react and its a temporary ride. Building rapport usually solves this.



Kodyhead said:


> I have controls in the back they can choose whatever and I get complaints about ac lol


You have to let them know the options are there. You can't assume they know the controls are in the back and they are permitted to use it.



OtherUbersdo said:


> Yes . I agree the customer should be comfortable in the car but here is where you are argument has flaws .
> 1. Very few customers tip
> 2. I don't care about stars as I am not in kindergarten .


None of the points you mention flawed my arguments. We both agree that customer should be comfortable. AC in a hot summer is required to be comfortable.

Yes, less customers tip than you would like to currently but the quantity of tip (and quality/sum of the tip) will be greater with the AC on during summer than if it was off. Do you disagree?

While you may not care about rating in the short term, as i imagine you have a cushion to deactivation, you should care about 'safety/health risk' reports that may be filed by petty/vindictive passengers (and it could even be justify if it gets TOO hot). Also, since AC will improve both the rate of tip and quality of tip (amount is up for debate), and provides a comfortable environment for both you and the passengers for minimal added expense (which will be recovered by the added tips), why not do that and enjoy better comfort and rating? It should be logical to turn on the AC.


UberLaLa said:


> I run my A/C all the time, helps circulate the air and keeps everyone comfy.
> 
> That said, maybe one should focus more on the REAL issue with Rideshare~
> 
> ...


What is the 'real' issue? Not sufficient background checks on drivers?


wk1102 said:


> I was with you until i saw this....
> 
> I'm all in favor of pool and line riders having a miserable experience.


it was a comic relief since people seems to be emotional about that subject, but i don't see anything wrong with line or pool, hence why I added it.



Shakur said:


> F that
> 
> You ain't gettin shi unless I feel like it AND if you don't like it get out ya bish
> 
> Now if you wanna give me some %%%%y or mou%% lets go!


Rideshare is clearly not for you...



peteyvavs said:


> If I don't like a pax I blast the A/C ice cold and I mean really cold, they can't really complain because this is Florida and if they do I just explain that the previous pax had a bad body Oder, that usually shuts them up.


if it is ice-cold, you would be uncomfortable too, while burning needless amount of fuel. Why be so petty? If you don't like how they behave, tell them to cut it out or decline service, just like what a business would do.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

If they want air conditioning, the pay needs to be higher.



AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> *4. any cost of using A/C *(if your not using it, you probably don't understand how little fuel it uses in any car made within the last decade) *will almost certainly be recouped and surpassed by the increased tip potentials because of the A/C running.
> 
> So, please, turn on the A/C, everyone wins, thank you.
> *
> -Pool/Line Passenger


I always use A/C but it is for my comfort mainly. I personally feel most pax already have their tip planned out before they get in and that amount is somewhere around 1 in 10 passengers and it is generally a small amount.

I've gotten tips from really terrible rides I've delivered and usually have not gotten a tip even when I went way above and beyond in my opinion to serve the pax.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> If they want air conditioning, the pay needs to be higher.


*4. any cost of using A/C *(if your not using it, you probably don't understand how little fuel it uses in any car made within the last decade) *will almost certainly be recouped and surpassed by the increased tip potentials because of the A/C running.
*
Not having AC on during hot summer is just drivers being petty.



Trafficat said:


> I always use A/C but it is for my comfort mainly. I personally feel most pax already have their tip planned out before they get in and that amount is somewhere around 1 in 10 passengers and it is generally a small amount.
> 
> I've gotten tips from really terrible rides I've delivered and usually have not gotten a tip even when I went way above and beyond in my opinion to serve the pax.


Lets assume for a moment that is true, that most passengers already have their tips planned out. Even if that is true, they are more likely to reconsider their tip if its hot and the AC is not turned on, leading to their discomfort.

Considering AC will cost you half a L of fuel for approx 100km, its difficult to argue that you won't make that cost back from increased likelihood of tip, whether that be more people tipping or tipping more. For simplicity, lets assume fuel cost $1.4/L, do you think after driving for 100KM, you can get $0.7 more from tips because of that AC running, either from more people tipping/tipping slightly more or from people changing mind not to tip anymore because of no AC? I think reasonably, you can expect to recoup that cost, no?


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Correct. It's being petty

It has nothing to do with saving money and everything to do with pay for service. You want limousine service, hire a limousine



AveragePerson said:


> *4. any cost of using A/C *(if your not using it, you probably don't understand how little fuel it uses in any car made within the last decade) *will almost certainly be recouped and surpassed by the increased tip potentials because of the A/C running.
> *
> Not having AC on during hot summer is just drivers being petty.
> 
> ...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> 20 to 25 degrees Celsius ( 68f to 77f) range is room temperature. Anything above that can be considered "hot" as it exceeds the comfort zone of the human body.


68 to 77 and I'm wearing a jacket. I'm in Texas and that's usually called winter here.

I keep my car as warm or as cool as I like it to be.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Tips? Fat chance on getting any 9 out of 10 riders never tip. So I’m definitely happy and willing to sweat a little to see the pax sweat a lot.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> *4. any cost of using A/C *(if your not using it, you probably don't understand how little fuel it uses in any car made within the last decade) *will almost certainly be recouped and surpassed by the increased tip potentials because of the A/C running.
> *
> Not having AC on during hot summer is just drivers being petty.
> 
> ...


It's not that certain to me. A person *might* withhold their tip for lack of A/C. But they also might not. Suppose I make an average of $3 in tips per 100 km driven and the it thereby costs me $1.4 based on your fuel cost analogy. So net, I make $1.6 more in tips than in A/C costs.

Suppose I turn the A/C off and 1 in 3 tippers withholds the tip due to the A/C being off. Now I make $2 in tips instead of $3 per 100 km, but I don't have to pay the $1.40 anymore to run the A/C. So net, I now make $2 more in tips than in A/C costs! Based on $3 tips per 100 km, nearly 46% or almost half would have to withhold a tip for the A/C to pay off.

I think it is dumb for a driver not to run the A/C, but considering how crappy the tipping tends to be I can imagine a driver who is solely obsessed on money not using it.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Why do you allow rare negative outliers to define your experience and mood? It's your first time ever, 1 time out of how many? Just ignore those and continue to provide good service, other passengers will appreciate it.
> 
> Also as a side note, most passengers will not tell you because they don't want a potential confrontation since they don't know how you will react and its a temporary ride. Building rapport usually solves this.


I failed mind reading 101 a long time ago.... also I have had many ask me to turn it up....no problem.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> It's not that certain to me. A person *might* withhold their tip for lack of A/C. But they also might not. Suppose I make an average of $3 in tips per 100 km driven and the it thereby costs me $1.4 based on your fuel cost analogy. So net, I make $1.6 more in tips than in A/C costs.
> 
> Suppose I turn the A/C off and 1 in 3 tippers withholds the tip due to the A/C being off. Now I make $2 in tips instead of $3 per 100 km, but I don't have to pay the $1.40 anymore to run the A/C. So net, I now make $2 more in tips than in A/C costs! Based on $3 tips per 100 km, nearly 46% or almost half would have to withhold a tip for the A/C to pay off.
> 
> I think it is dumb for a driver not to run the A/C, but considering how crappy the tipping tends to be I can imagine a driver who is solely obsessed on money not using it.


I'm quite convince even for the money obsessed, if the math is done correctly, they would turn on the AC. Also for correction, it is about half a L of fuel for 100km driven, so the cost to run AC for 100km driven is $0.7 if the cost of fuel is $1.4/L. So even with that low ratio of tip in your example, you would still make more with the AC with your assumptions. Of course, I think we can agree that even if there is a lost, after factoring in the lost of tips/increase of tips, the cost to operate the AC will be very minimal, certainly not significant enough to objectively justify not turning on, even if its just for the comfort of the driver.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> ...
> *What is the 'real' issue? Not sufficient background checks on drivers?*
> 
> it was a comic relief since people seems to be emotional about that subject, but i don't see anything wrong with line or pool, hence why I added it.
> ...


Getting from Point A to Point B, safely.

If you do not like that some driver does not have his or her A/C on, ask them to turn it on. If they do not, simply complain to Uber.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

You guys are just wasting time arguing with this new Uber employee “AveragePerson”. Nothing you say will change his mind trying to brainwash you more.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm quite convince even for the money obsessed, if the math is done correctly, they would turn on the AC. Also for correction, it is about half a L of fuel for 100km driven, so the cost to run AC for 100km driven is $0.7 if the cost of fuel is $1.4/L. So even with that low ratio of tip in your example, you would still make more with the AC with your assumptions. Of course, I think we can agree that even if there is a lost, after factoring in the lost of tips/increase of tips, the cost to operate the AC will be very minimal, certainly not significant enough to objectively justify not turning on, even if its just for the comfort of the driver.


Passengers are not going to Tip because the A/C is on. They will only downrate when it isn't.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

autofill said:


> You guys are just wasting time arguing with this new Uber employee "AveragePerson". Nothing you say will change his mind trying to brainwash you more.


LoL..... it's because I'm sitting at the queue


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> hence why I added it.


Hence why just sounds redundant and repetitive, not to mention mean the same thing and are synonymous... 

On a serious note, I am anti pool for 2 big reasons. One, in my market the pay is almost 15% less than the already too low X rates. And two, Uber is doubling and triple dipping by charging each rider and paying me 50 cents for add-ons.

No thanks.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Getting from Point A to Point B, safely.
> 
> If you do not like that some driver does not have his or her A/C on, ask them to turn it on. If they do not, simply complain to Uber.


Uber will say (probably) "Sorry your experience wasn't satisfactory, we encourage all our driving partners to turn on the AC during hot weather but you can rate the ride and provide feedback to help the driver and us improve". Aka, suggesting just 1 star the driver and no tips


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Uber will say (probably) "Sorry your experience wasn't satisfactory, we encourage all our driving partners to turn on the AC during hot weather but you can rate the ride and provide feedback to help the driver and us improve". Aka, suggesting just 1 star the driver and no tips


Correct. And..?

So, you go from 5 stars for a safe ride to 1 star for a safe ride with no A/C? What would you rate the driver that shot and killed his passenger?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

autofill said:


> You guys are just wasting time arguing with this new Uber employee "AveragePerson". Nothing you say will change his mind trying to brainwash you more.


Change my mind on what? That I, and other passengers, should rightly suffer the summer heat for the act of requesting a ride? That makes no sense and just bad business, for everyone.



UberLaLa said:


> Correct. And..?
> 
> So, you go from 5 stars for a safe ride to 1 star for a safe ride with no A/C? What would you rate the driver that shot and killed his passenger?


I don't mind if the drivers turn their a/c on lower settings but in extreme heat, it can actually pose health risk if proper cooling is not used, which is why weather apps often issue warnings in excessively hot days. So in a way, it may not be as safe a ride as you think. Also, the driver would suffer the heat too and if in a moment of sluggish driving due to the heat and being tired from it, it could be dangerous for everyone. This happens more often than you would think...

I imagine that driver would not get rated because the rider is not around to rate him  [and because uber/lyft will deactivate his account].


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Change my mind on what? That I, and other passengers, should rightly suffer the summer heat for the act of requesting a ride? That makes no sense and just bad business, for everyone.


There are times where pax rolled down the windows because they like fresh air or don't like ac. Now they make me suffer driving them. That makes no sense and just bad pax behavior.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Change my mind on what? That I, and other passengers, should rightly suffer the summer heat for the act of requesting a ride? That makes no sense and just bad business, for everyone.
> 
> I don't mind if the drivers turn their a/c on lower settings but in extreme heat, it can actually pose health risk if proper cooling is not used, which is why weather apps often issue warnings in excessively hot days. So in a way, *it may not be as safe a ride as you think. Also, the driver would suffer the heat too and if in a moment of sluggish driving due to the heat and being tired from it, it could be dangerous for everyone.* This happens more often than you would think...
> 
> I imagine that driver would not get rated because the rider is not around to rate him  [and because uber/lyft will deactivate his account].


I agree 100%! Think it a good idea that you not use Rideshare Uber/Lyft. Best to buy a car or take Taxis. 

Do you have any idea how many Uber drivers are on some sort of illegal substance? Or how bad the James River insurance that Uber carries, really is? And you are talking about A/C??? lol


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

autofill said:


> There are times where pax rolled down the windows because they like fresh air or don't like ac. Now they make me suffer driving them. That makes no sense and just bad pax behavior.


I'm sure the fresh outdoor air is being greatly enjoyed with the ambient temperature being 86+ f...

If a passenger don't want AC and prefers the window, they will tell you. You can then decide whether you are ok with it being off in the hot weather. But it should always be on by default if the weather is very hot, its common sense.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm sure the fresh outdoor air is being greatly enjoyed with the ambient temperature being 86+ f...
> 
> If a passenger don't want AC and prefers the window, they will tell you. You can then decide whether you are ok with it being off in the hot weather. But it should always be on by default if the weather is very hot, its common sense.


Safety is common sense as well...but somehow feel you are not getting that.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Safety is common sense as well...but somehow feel you are not getting that.


1 billion+ Uber rides. How many people died you know of? If the insurance won't cover Uber, Uber as an entity is still held responsible.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> 1 billion+ Uber rides. How many people died you know of? If the insurance won't cover Uber, Uber as an entity is still held responsible.


Good point, not too many killed probably. But raped or violently accosted...way too many, yup. Wonder if the A/C was on or off?

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ata-drivers-violence-0502-20180501-story.html

http://www.nbc4i.com/news/local-new...accused-of-raping-marysville-woman/1213498086

http://www.newsweek.com/uber-and-ly...e-120-rapes-and-sexual-assaults-report-906544

*UBER AND LYFT DRIVERS ACCUSED OF MORE THAN 120 RAPES AND SEXUAL ASSAULTS: REPORT*

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents

^^^^^^DO NOT CLICK ON THIS^^^^^^
*REPORTED LIST OF INCIDENTS*
*INVOLVING UBER AND LYFT*


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Good point, not too many killed probably. But raped or violently accosted...way too many, yup. Wonder if the A/C was on or off?
> 
> *UBER AND LYFT DRIVERS ACCUSED OF MORE THAN 120 RAPES AND SEXUAL ASSAULTS: REPORT*


Lets assume Uber stopped giving rides after 1 billion rides and that all the accused was true and it gets rounded up to 200 incidents. That's still *1 in 5 million*. Your odds of being struck by lightning this year are *1 in 960,000. *Do you worry about going outside?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Lets assume Uber stopped giving rides after 1 billion rides and that all the accused was true and it gets rounded up to 200 incidents. That's still *1 in 5 million*. Your odds of being struck by lightning this year are *1 in 960,000. *Do you worry about going outside?


Still waiting to hear how A/C on or off makes Uber safer, other than a theory about overheated passengers and drivers. : ?

And, I'm an Uber driver, dang good one too, so those poorly background checked Uber drivers do not have any impact on my safety, just make us all look bad. Sure wish Uber would clean that up, rather than worry about Aux cords and bottled waters.



OP, might I ask how many Uber trips you have taken and what your Rider Rating is?


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Still waiting to hear how A/C on or off makes Uber safer, other than a theory about overheated passengers and drivers. : ?
> And, I'm an Uber driver, dang good one too, so those poorly background checked Uber drivers do not have any impact on my safety, just make us all look bad. Sure wish Uber would clean that up, rather than worry about Aux cords and bottled waters.
> 
> OP, might I ask how many Uber trips you have taken and what your Rider Rating is?


Never claim it makes Uber safer outside of passenger and driver being overheated (which is a concern in of itself). I'm saying it makes the experience bad for everyone, at best and there is little to no reasonable reason for it.

Don't get me wrong, those are serious and Uber/Lyft needs to sort it out but it doesn't mean we cant agree on other matters. As an analogy, just because world hunger still exist [big problem] does not mean we can't work on other smaller issues as well.

I have taken approx 15 rides or so and my rider rating is 4.7


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

These people would not tip if a fanned them myself . What you assert makes logical sense . Good service should result in more and better tips but this is not the reality . Uber had tried hard to discourage tipping in the past . The reforms they have made are not making headway fast enough because they are only halfheartedly behind the reforms . And there are a large , maybe even the majority , number of passengers who are trying to get over or just will never tip while still expecting luxury service or virtual indentured servitude . 
If you are a tipper than I will say thank you . But if you have never driven you have no way of understanding what many of the drivers are put through in an attempt to earn a living . If people are bitter or less than customer service oriented it comes from experiencing the disrespect and abuse that many customers put them through .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Never claim it makes Uber safer outside of passenger and driver being overheated (which is a concern in of itself). I'm saying it makes the experience bad for everyone, at best and there is little to no reasonable reason for it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, those are serious and Uber/Lyft needs to sort it out but it doesn't mean we cant agree on other matters. As an analogy, just because world hunger still exist [big problem] does not mean we can't work on other smaller issues as well.
> 
> I have taken approx 15 rides or so and my rider rating is 4.7


I'm pulling your chain (except the part about Uber not background checking better).

Am so in tune with my passengers, that if they get in from having just jumped out of the shower, and it's cool outside, I still know they are hot and need it a bit cooler. Other than this lady I picked up from the airport last week, she must have been hot-flashing (in her 40's) asking for A/C to blast with it 63 degrees outside (which I did)...never had a passenger, in over 6k trips, need to request temp be better than what I set my Climate Control to.

Brought a lady back from Palm Springs who told me her trip out there (and we talking 100 degree heat, in stop and go traffic), the Uber driver's A/C was broken 

If I got into an Uber/Lyft as a passenger and the A/C didn't work, or they didn't want to turn it on...Cancel and order new.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

IERide said:


> In a month or two we will likely be hitting 105°F several times and will have many weeks of 95°F - 100°F ... that AC will be ON - not for my pax but for ME ...


Absolutely correct!!


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

TomH said:


> Absolutely correct!!


I keep the AC on for two reasons:

1. I like being cool.
2. I can keep two of the vents pointed directly at my face so if the Pax smells I don't have to deal with it. That's come in handy a time or two....or 10.

Chris


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Why would you ruin the environment to avoid paxtink?



comitatus1 said:


> I keep the AC on for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I like being cool.
> 2. I can keep two of the vents pointed directly at my face so if the Pax smells I don't have to deal with it. That's come in handy a time or two....or 10.
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


Tipping : Helps Run A.C.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.
> 
> Seasonal weather, summer = hot.
> 
> ...


Maybe because you cheesers that come south of the border to do a little Costco shopping you throw 5 layers of clothes on. Leave all the tags in the parking lot so you don't have to pay duty. Wouldn't be so hot if you cheapos paid.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was thinking... maybe their AC is busted...

These ARE uber cars we are talking about.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Like my bro used to tell his pax in Brooklyn NY... “No tip, no AC...sorry!”


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Still waiting to hear how A/C on or off makes Uber safer, other than a theory about overheated passengers and drivers. : ?


Possibly, using the A/C reduces the chances of being murdered by a pax!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm definitely running my AC. I don't want to clean human body sweat stains out of my cloth seats, and I definitely don't want to smell somebody's sweaty pits.


Yeah, this. And I'm quite sure the pax don't want to smell mine. Therefore, I always have an air freshener stick in the a/c vent.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Possibly, using the A/C reduces the chances of being murdered by a pax!


...totally worth considering


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Funny, I blast the A/C when it's hot (for myself, not for pax) yet pax are still cheap as hell, as they always are.
> 
> People get in the car "OMG it feels so good in here!!" but they're still cheap &%[email protected]!*s.
> 
> I get the 5 stars, whoop-dee-do. Show me the money!


That's what I do as well.... who's longer in the car, you or the pax?... seriously do you all want to sweat your behinds just to make the pax suffer?... that's a lot of hate there.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Last year SF temps reached 105. P/u Pax #1 in Twin Peaks (38 min ride from hell) I said hello. She replied "don't talk to me, I've a conf call in a few min & I'm so frustrated bc its hot." Its a pool...next pax clearly annoyed abt conf call ON SPEAKER phone-yikes- destination?
Beale St. 1/2 way there she gets a call on her personal cell & it is also on speaker-nuts right?. I turned off AC rolled windows down...after 2nd pax exited. Pax #1 was now pissed w/horns blowing and noisy Muni buses. It was delicious!!! She rated me 1* but I returned the favor.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

your gas mileage goes up in the summer because warm moist air is less dense than cool dry air. 
i have seen that effect driving into florida in the winter. filling gas in south carolina when the temperature was in the 40s, my gas mileage was in the mid 30s. driving south in florida with temperatures in the 70s, the mileage went up to the low 40s. same tank of gas, same flat terrain, same average speed.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Make them paxholes sweat n suffer




Turn on the heat in the Summer. Slow roast those pax.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Seems like no one asked but I will

Do you tip? If not gtfo


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

As a mechanic, having the ac on or off makes no difference in fuel consumption, it doesn’t use fuel, it’s connected via a belt on the engine onto the crank pulley, the engine is already running so it’s utilizing the motion, 
And nowadays cars are designed to be used with it on, mine switches off while I’m at the lights or not moving, then restarts up when moving can 
I never turn my ac off in summer and winter,


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


What's the point? I always run the A/C (sometimes full blast on the hottest days) for my comfort, yet some pax still lower my windows.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Firefly333 said:


> What's the point? I always run the A/C (sometimes full blast on the hottest days) for my comfort, yet some pax still lower my windows.


Had that happen the other day....


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


Roughly 1/3 of riders would tip if they knew where the option is...
But, seeing as you have to rate the driver to see the tip option at all, and just about 1/3 of riders even bother to rate, you can bounce with your "opinion" about how a driver operates their Personal vehicle.

Want a limo experience be willing to pay at least cab/taxi prices.

Me, I don't run the air until I am underway with a rider... 
And then, only if they weren't effing smoking right up to the point their final exhale was actually in the car... (wordsbadwordsallthebadwords).


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Agree. If pax gets in dropping "F" bombs I respectfully ask them to dial it back if pool.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


Buy your own car and you can do waht you want...oh wait...never mind


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Saltyoldman said:


> Maybe because you cheesers that come south of the border to do a little Costco shopping you throw 5 layers of clothes on. Leave all the tags in the parking lot so you don't have to pay duty. Wouldn't be so hot if you cheapos paid.


Not to be rude but you sound like you are excessively overproducing salt in your system. Watch your back, the US might invade for the salt, Saltyoldman. 



Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> Buy your own car and you can do waht you want...oh wait...never mind


Buy your own fare then you can set the fare as high as you want...oh wait... never mind.

If you don't like the hotel you stay at because of something legitimate, is your solution to buy your own hotel?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Firefly333 said:


> What's the point? I always run the A/C (sometimes full blast on the hottest days) for my comfort, yet some pax still lower my windows.


I would keep the window child locks on and make them ask. Then I'd ask if the AC wasn't cold enough, and if they'd like me to make it cooler.

And then open all the windows just a bit to prevent "air hammer" if it was an issue in that car. Chevy Cruze and Hyundai Elantra had this problem. Don't seem to have it in my Prius.

The 2 biggest problems with open windows, IMO, my hair getting blown into my face, and not being able to hear properly because of all the traffic noise.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


COOL, but dont ask me to go through a drive thru for 15 minutes, idling my car in 95 degrees for 6 bucks an hour.

Also, be ready to go when I get to you....not during the last five seconds before i can take cancel fee....idling the WHOLE time so it is not too hot for you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

kc2018 said:


> COOL, but dont ask me to go through a drive thru for 15 minutes, idling my car in 95 degrees for 6 bucks an hour.
> 
> Also, be ready to go when I get to you....not during the last five seconds before i can take cancel fee....idling the WHOLE time so it is not too hot for you.


I always say yes to any stops, with the added line, _I am only allowed to wait for 3 minutes. _RESOLVED


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


Passengers that get into my car and are "too cold"










I'm in F-ING Georgia for F's Sake!!!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.
> 
> Seasonal weather, summer = hot.
> 
> ...


Do you really need to ask what is wrong with Pool pax? They're cheap as hell, ridiculous, rarely tip, and they suck rotten eggs. Besides those issues, they're terrific 

I know, I know, don't accept Pool if you don't want to do Pool trips. But sometimes there's that fine line of a surge where it MIGHT be worth it (usually it's not) and there's always that faint hope that a cheap pool pax will tip since they're saving so much on the trip.

Alas, I think I've had one out of 10 pool pax tip. So that last hope is pretty much ridiculous.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Possibly, using the A/C reduces the chances of being murdered by a pax!


If you get it hot enough, my car blows up!!!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Alas, I think I've had one out of 10 pool pax tip. So that last hope is pretty much ridiculous.


Nobody in a Pool tips. Pool is the McDonalds of rideshare, do you see a tip jar at McDonalds? No they don't even bother, they know that none of their customers is going to tip...


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


Is this seriously a thing? Lol. Wow having bad flashbacks to a poor immigrant kid riding in a Mazda with windows rolled up a cigarette going and no air. 
I will say my car is always climate controlled. Less for my passengers and more for my comfort. Also highly recommend quad climate control. 
You're hot-cold handle it. I'm staying a comfy 65.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

SakoSays said:


> Is this seriously a thing? Lol. Wow having bad flashbacks to a poor immigrant kid riding in a Mazda with windows rolled up a cigarette going and no air.
> I will say my car is always climate controlled. Less for my passengers and more for my comfort. Also highly recommend quad climate control.
> You're hot-cold handle it. I'm staying a comfy 65.


See, you're in Los Angeles, and even you realize what's up.

Do you how hot it is here in Atlanta. It's 90 degrees and summer hasn't even started yet. It's literally like a sauna outside, and these people think they are going to get away with driving without an AC?!

ah lawd jesus!


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

I grew up in LA so when a foreigner asks me to turn off the AC. Knowing the answer I change my question. I ask them what temperature they feel comfortable in. 
I’ve had old people ask me to turn the ac off. But I’ve always driven with my windows up (with pax.) It never even crossed my mind that all drivers don’t follow this basic human comfort.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Buy your own fare then you can set the fare as high as you want...oh wait... never mind.


I already have "arrangements" with several regular...oh wait...never mind.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> let me get this straight... You would rather deliberately provide a bad experience and suffer the heat yourself, along with bad ratings, just so you can get back at customers that you met for the first time, than provide a pleasant experience for all, that would cost you nothing because you'll get more tips than without A/C. What a sad way of life to hold on to such anger.
> 
> Seasonal weather, summer = hot.
> 
> ...


Pool riders should really be on buses. They're air conditioned. I can't imagine anyone thinking thousands of private automobiles driving heavy traffic to transport people who would normally be sharing a bus is an improvement.



Julescase said:


> Actually I get 50-60 mpg on average so I'm not concerned at all about the issue of using more gas when the A/C is blasting. I like my car frosty and have been asked more often to turn the A/C _down_, not up.
> 
> The problem is that most pax are cheap as &%[email protected]!* and it doesn't matter if the A/C is on high, or you offer pax caviar, Perrier, GD oysters on the half shell, or Grey-freakin' Poupon: 98% of pax don't appreciate ANYTHING a driver does when they go above and beyond. Pax do, however, notice (and OF COURSE tend to report) when a driver misses an exit, looks at them in the rear view mirror (God forbid! Wouldn't want the driver to be aware of his surroundings!) or makes them "uncomfortable" by asking a pax "How are you today?" upon entering their vehicle.
> 
> ...


I hit cancel when I see or sense a snowflake. I keep my RVM tilted up jist so I can see the back window and maybe the top of their head. It helps that I'm shirt anyway.

Have a sign that says "Thank you for not slamming my doors! If you see me "looking at you" please know that I am not. I don't find you the least bit interesting, though I'm sure your mommie LOVES staring at you! No, I am actually making certain some asshole isn't bearing down on is at 80 mph! Fun! No, I am not ROLLING MY EYES at your genius conversation, I am checking my side mirrors for the same reason as above.



SakoSays said:


> I grew up in LA so when a foreigner asks me to turn off the AC. Knowing the answer I change my question. I ask them what temperature they feel comfortable in.
> I've had old people ask me to turn the ac off. But I've always driven with my windows up (with pax.) It never even crossed my mind that all drivers don't follow this basic human comfort.


I'm pretty cwrtain this is a spoof post...



Jufkii said:


> 94 degrees here today and a pax asked me not to run the air conditioning. She thought she was coming down with a summer cold. I relented that one time and toughed it out with the windows down only for the miserable 17 minute trip. 1 extra stop along the way. She thanked me afterwards and promised to tip me later. No tip of course. Never again.


Did you thank her for sharing her summer cold with you? Where do they get off getting rides with a poor Uber driver who for $3 gets sick and can't work numerous days because they're down sick with a cold or flu?


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Georgia, the US low wage answer to offshoring.

Horrible place.



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Passengers that get into my car and are "too cold"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I run my AC year round just to control the humidity.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> For some of them, that would be tempting. Problem is that Uber requires a working A.C. in the cars, and the pax that deserve to be broiled are also the most likely to complain about it. And if they do, Uber will suspend you until you show proof it was repaired.


Really, they never asked me if I had A/C in my car.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Netpay said:


> Really, they never asked me if I had A/C in my car.


They don't ask. It's part of the vehicle requirements. If they get a complaint, you're sidelined until you can show proof you have it and it works. Then you can answer the accusation of why you didn't turn it on.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Netpay said:


> Really, they never asked me if I had A/C in my car.


Ottowa? That's located in the Tundra right?

You may not need it.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I can't believe this is even a contested topic, I thought A/C on during scorching hot summer through a heat magnified car glass is common sense... even for a uber driver. 

Any drivers that doesn't have it on during hot summer that is significantly above room temperature when passengers enters the car deserves a automatic 4 stars or less. If they refuse or get upset when asked to turn it on, automatic 1-2 stars is fair with a potential for report open to passenger.


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> like, really bro? Just turn the damn A/C on during summer, its scorching hot.
> 
> I know what you are going to say. You are going to say "but I don't get pay enough to turn on A/C, herp derp!"
> 
> ...


I almost always have air on even when its not that hot. But its mostly for - Meeeeee.


----------

